# TDI Ultra oil?



## Dan Green (Jun 1, 2015)

does anyone know what oil grade i need for my Tdi Ultra TT?

i have checked the owners handbook and couldnt find a specific oil grade, i also checked with castrol and Mobil 1, but the car is too new to be listed. 
the hand book gives a VW code, but i couldnt search for what product that was

thank you in advance.


----------



## Dan Green (Jun 1, 2015)

Found it!
Castrol Edge, rated at 5w30 longlife in the Ultra Diesel.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Hi Dan Green,

Make sure you get VW/Audi approved 507 for TDI engines though.


----------



## Dan Green (Jun 1, 2015)

Ah, perfect.
Thanks

Any reason/differences (just interested)


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Yes.
As engines advance,so does the recommended oils for all matter of reasons,clean burn technology associated with lower emissions,higher running temps therefore oil has to have a higher shear strength to cope with all of these conditions.
Put the wrong recommended grade oil in and yes it will work but nowhere near as long as the correct grade.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, The same as usual then, 504/507. Common oils are Castrol Edge FST 5w-30 Fully Syn & Mobil 1 ESP 5w-30 Fully Syn.
Hoggy.


----------

